
TJ Holowaychuk: Announcing Apex Software Inc - dsego
https://medium.com/apex-software/announcing-apex-software-inc-5008c454002#.ctjna9lwd
======
bhouston
Neat stuff. I wish him well. Still use his JS tools religiously in our
projects.

~~~
dstroot
Yup - heck I am still building express apps. All the best TJ

